# A new artificial reef in Okaloosa county



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

The tug boat "Monica Lee" was sunk today by the Emerald Coast Reef Association. It is located in area "A" out of Destin, Florida. The lat/lon will be released shortly. The tug was donated by Turn Key Marina and cleaned up by ECRA. :thumbsup: http://www.ecreef.org 
More photos will be shown on the ECRA site in a few days. 

Sea-r-cy


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

cool photos. thanks for letting us know.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

What are the things that look like Shark/Dive cages or big pots stacked on the deck?????


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

xl883lo said:


> What are the things that look like Shark/Dive cages or big pots stacked on the deck?????


Look like chicken coops....


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

They are chicken transport coops. :thumbsup: There is one in the engine room also. A real female dog to get it in there and weld into place. Sea-r-cy


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

hope its in state waters.... we all know NMFS.. is out of control..  and Fla. will HAVE to extend reasonable seasons and limits inside 9 Miles... it;s OUR tourism Economy and OUR State waters !!!!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow that is cool!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

younghooker said:


> hope its in state waters.... we all know NMFS.. is out of control..  and Fla. will HAVE to extend reasonable seasons and limits inside 9 Miles... it;s OUR tourism Economy and OUR State waters !!!!!!


Unfortunately, it's in federal water, around 13 miles out, just barely in area "A".
That would make too much sense putting it in state water where it wouldn't cost so much to get to it. :laughing:
:laughing: Sea-r-cy


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

*Photo update*

Follow the link to see more photos. Posted on ECRA by one of the divers. https://picasaweb.google.com/BobnLo...hkey=Gv1sRgCMK6_Mrqze7PBw#5605943323226353714

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

*Here's the numbers!!*

*Monica Lee GPS Numbers*
*30 09.342 x 86 22.216 *
*:thumbsup::thumbsup:*
*Thanks again to the Emerald Coast Reef Association*​ 
*Sea-r-cy*​


----------

